# Thriving Ink - Where to Advertise?



## Mattyd (Nov 28, 2007)

Whats up! So we are now fully launched. Its been an insane couple months. Although we all feel like taking a break after all the work, the work is just beginning! 

So, we need to start advertising. Luckily, we have the funds available, but would like to stick to budget. Where has your company had success advertising? Print? Online? Our target market is 18-35. 

Thank you all in advance for any help or feedback that you can give me!


----------



## SketchBox (Jan 4, 2008)

Isnt that the million dollar question, have you thought of getting a professional advertising consultant's 2 cents, Im sure a quick 1 hour session (or whatever they do), cant cost that much and might put you on the best track.


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

I think you would do well with an affiliate program on Shareasale.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

These threads should help get you started:

How to get customers to see your t-shirt site? - T-Shirt Forums

How Long till you're successful? Marketing Tips? - T-Shirt Forums

Marketing where does one start? - T-Shirt Forums

marketing related topics at T-Shirt Forums

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t41817.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t34169.html


----------

